# Should Preppers come outta the closet?



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Many of you know I live in Florida and I am relatively new to "prepping." 
Prepping for me is becoming an avenue to self-reliance.

Once in a while I visit the FEMA website (Home | Ready.gov) and realize that it is not really a bad place for someone to start/begin prepping.

I feel the "guv-ment" should promote this much better throughout the year. In the schools, businesses, bases (although the troops get it their families may not.), etc.

Occasionally, we hear that the mayor and the emergency response team or whoever did a practice disaster response but we, the community, do not know what they did or what they learned.

Besides the trade shows, and conferences, and blogs, should we the preppers be more public about assisting others to prep? In Florida, June is the start of hurricane season. When the white noise on the news becomes a community service for "getting ready" might be a good time to emphasize as a group. In the Midwest (like the great state of Iowa), tornado season is/has been taught in the schools for many years. In high school, my drivers ed teachers went over the things to keep in our car while driving in the winter months.

I'm not promoting exposing your stash, BOL, etc. This is one of those there's safety in numbers ideas. It would take dozens of us to show people how to save money, build fires, make their own candles, etc. and a few events the states already use.

In the long run it would make us a stronger nation, less guv-ment dependency, better economy, healthier more resilient community.

I might be a good way to let folks know we are not all Bear Grylls, or Nat Geo's Doomsday prepper with million dollar budgets and tunnels under our homes.

Just thoughts - What are yours?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I don't know. It sounds good to help people but do they want to be helped? 
Save yourself. That is where I would try to put most of my energy.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Whenever I get looks while buying 2 cases of Oatmeal or soup or etc.....I always say something like... "I am one of those crazy prepper folks - not the "build a bunker" type but the stock up on food type"

lets face it..the general public understands canning and having extra...they do not understand massive hordes of poor starving people arriving from Pittsburgh to pillage and burn

I think we will see looting etc....I am not going to preach that...I would just like more people to have food...

I talk to clerks and say stuff like...
I bought cases of soup for .50 a can a while back and now look its $1 - have you stored any
Peanut butter is a great food for getting by
Beans are cheap and filling
a few extra cans every week

I am willing to discuss Jesus or prepping at anytime... say the right thing and you might just prime my pump....I am not worried about people knowing I prep...How are they going to find me...unless they are an ex-spy


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

CWOLDOJAX,

You are a good man, your posts indicate that. But look at society in general. Those that want to learn and be self sufficient do so and are self motivated. There are a HUGE amount of fools who take from others and don't give. They take at the detriment of themselves and their families but they don't realize it because they are too stupid or evil.

In a way, forums like this are ways to share, teach, learn and laugh.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

There are 2 people in our neighborhood that know my wife and I are Preppers. That said; I don't really want any other folks knowing the preparations we've made or that we even think about it. Why? Simply because with society as it is right now, that knowledge would put a huge target on our backs. Way too many people are of the opinion and practice of, if the sh** hits the fan they plan on stealing what they may need to survive.

Would I kill to protect what we have saved? You can bet on it! But I really would like to limit the amount of violence I would have to use to survive. The fewer people that know, the better it will be for their health!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I've learned to keep my mouth shut. If I feel like helping someone out I might but it's on my terms, period. 

I've overheard neighbors and "their" plans to just gang up and raid my place. That was mixed in with the jokes and laughter on what an idiot I am for wasting my time and money. So F&%^ them, they are on their own. 

I did get a really good laugh yesterday after the snow storm. These same whiny [email protected]@ neighbors basically demanded I plow their driveways. "We have to get to work and are stuck in our driveways". I just told them maybe they should have prepared for winter and got a snow blower or a plow truck and laughed. One was pissed and was calling the other neighbor. "I'll just get their guy to plow me out". I was rolling on the floor laughing:lol: over the dead silence on the phone. When I told him you can save a call cause your already talking the THAT guy and the answer is still NO. Some sheople just don't get it..


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I know where you're coming from.
I have a bit more positive outlook on it. Like you said, we aren't talking about exposing our own personal preps to others, but simply encouraging others openly to become self-reliant.
This used to be commonplace. People just did it, it wasn't strange at all.
There is a trend heading back to that kind of thinking, and it is strengthened by the idea that, "I'm just stocking up a little extra, but I'm not one of those extreme doomsday guys."
I think those who take prepping a bit farther than the rest actually help to make the rest of use look sane. The general public can then view their own smaller steps as being even closer to "normal" without being weird.

So yes, I think we should be a bit more vocal about encouraging others to prepare for hard times. You can't talk to a logical person, and not lead them to the conclusion that it makes sense. The illogical ones, on the other hand... save your breath.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

You would wind up having constant knocks on the door when anything at all happened.
I don't tell nobody nothing. We don't even have many neighbors where I am living now. The one next door is a weekend / summer house they are never there. The neighbors on the other side baught a foreclose. They are into real estate and are from the city. Didn't even have a car when they showed up. So. Theres a guy that looks like an ancient rancher that built a brand new house down the street. He got mad when the building company kept the trees they cut down clearing the lot. Then there's a family friend from church. All I know is they have a generator and a cabin looking building.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Chipper said:


> I've learned to keep my mouth shut. If I feel like helping someone out I might but it's on my terms, period.
> 
> I've overheard neighbors and "their" plans to just gang up and raid my place. That was mixed in with the jokes and laughter on what an idiot I am for wasting my time and money. So F&%^ them, they are on their own.
> 
> I did get a really good laugh yesterday after the snow storm. These same whiny [email protected]@ neighbors basically demanded I plow their driveways. "We have to get to work and are stuck in our driveways". I just told them maybe they should have prepared for winter and got a snow blower or a plow truck and laughed. One was pissed and was calling the other neighbor. "I'll just get their guy to plow me out". I was rolling on the floor laughing:lol: over the dead silence on the phone. When I told him you can save a call cause your already talking the THAT guy and the answer is still NO. Some sheople just don't get it..


Maybe you should try a little tiny fraction of a percentage to be a little nicer and make "friends" and develop a line of communication....either that or move....

I have a hard time believing a neighbor "demanded" that you plow their driveway

From your post..it is time for you to move...come SHTF - your neighbors are going to kill you... You must have made the mistake of poor opsec and pissing off your neighbors..yep time for you to leave..you need to start over..or plan on killing all your neighbors on day 2 of SHTF


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I have a bit more positive outlook on it. Like you said, *we aren't talking about exposing our own personal preps to others*, but simply encouraging others openly to become self-reliant.
> This used to be commonplace. People just did it, it wasn't strange at all.
> There is a trend heading back to that kind of thinking, and it is strengthened by the idea that, "I'm just stocking up a little extra, but I'm not one of those extreme doomsday guys."
> I think those who take prepping a bit farther than the rest actually help to make the rest of use look sane. The general public can then view their own smaller steps as being even closer to "normal" without being weird.
> ...


Exactly.. The above post should be considered for POST OF THE WEEK

it is not about walking around your neighborhood handing out flyers about the amount of food and ammo you have

it is about those brief chats with the store clerk, gas attendant, bank teller, post office guy, ups driver, a co-worker

I would like to give Kauboy 5 STARS


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I plan on keeping a low profile and being quiet. Your heart is in the right place but I don't want to have to fight off hoards to not be the community food bank or ammo supply. I spent my after tax dollars to ensure my fillies survival and they come first. Anything else is irresponsible on my part.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> I plan on keeping a low profile and being quiet. Your heart is in the right place but I don't want to have to fight off hoards to not be the community food bank or ammo supply. I spent my after tax dollars to ensure my fillies survival and they come first. Anything else is irresponsible on my part.


I am going to paraphrase a verse from the bible

If you see trouble coming and you warn people..it is their fault if they do not listen
If you see trouble coming and DO NOT warning people..it is your fault


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't talk about it with people because I live in a small town. A very small town. I don't want everybody showing up at my doorstep after the power's been out for 5 minutes. 

I am actually on the emergency management team, and have direct input (i.e. I work DIRECTLY with the county's emergency management coordinator) so at least I will be able to get my thoughts in before decisions on how to deal with emergencies are made.


----------



## CrackPot (Nov 11, 2014)

Right now only my daughter, grandson & her fiance know we're prepping, and that is only because they are part of the plan... SHTF: go to daddy's. I don't know my neighbors well, but what I know of half of them, I don't want to know many of them.

Personally, I don't think the government wants people really prepared. If SHTF then unprepared people will bow to the government and do whatever they want for some food and a cell phone with angry birds on it. Sheeple. People who are prepared are less likely to bow down the new overlords and put up with Marshall Law, gun collecting and "redistribution of resources" that the liberals seem to think is not socialism. If they you get on their list because some disgruntled neighbor squealed on you as a hoarder, you're going to have a bad time.

No, I'll keep to myself and mine, try to be prepared and try to protect my own personal liberties.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

CrackPot said:


> No, I'll keep to myself and mine, try to be prepared and try to protect my own personal liberties.


I dont think that is the point of this discussion. Don't brag about what you have to other people, just make a few suggestions. Like having some extra food and water on hand is smart in case you get snowed in for a week. Or having a basic plan in case of emergency. Just plant the idea in someone's head and hope they will act on it. Don't tell them about all your preps.


----------



## CrackPot (Nov 11, 2014)

You're right Arklatex (love the moniker), I'm off-topic there, sorry. But, on-topic, yes... I do try to encourage prepping. Most people are willing to concede that they need 3-4 days of food and water for the next snow storm, but if you talk about prepping for a longer run or disaster then they look at you like you're a CrackPot (hence my moniker). They know they need short-term preps, that is why you say "snow" in my state and the shelves clear of bread, eggs and milk like there's a french toast convention in town. But beyond that, they don't seem to want to even consider it - maybe it's too frightening? "It'll never happen" is what I get from most. If it does, there are going to be a lot of hungry people out there come day 5.


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

I really am hesitant to start a conversation about it with my neighbors. If they don't think it is necessary, they will know where to come for supplies later on.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

So true CrackPot. People start thinking you're a nut when you suggest longer term preps. Or even mention shtf or teotwawki.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I am actually on the emergency management team, and have direct input (i.e. I work DIRECTLY with the county's emergency management coordinator) so at least I will be able to get my thoughts in before decisions on how to deal with emergencies are made.


Actually, you have the perfect cover job.
You don't have to take a personal interest in it to express that your role in this group kinda implies that you *should* inform others.
Nobody needs to know any of your own steps, just general info that your position would privy you to.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

I would like to vote for Kauboys post as post of the week also. 
Around our neighborhood I am the oldtimer, I encourage people by just saying " well you were not here for the last hurricane, you need to etc." Some of them get it and have done some basic stuff but most still believe that the government will arrive on white horses or just keep putting things off. We just had a couple move into the neighborhood from Maryland and it appears that they are with the program.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> Many of you know I live in Florida and I am relatively new to "prepping."
> Prepping for me is becoming an avenue to self-reliance.
> 
> Once in a while I visit the FEMA website (Home | Ready.gov) and realize that it is not really a bad place for someone to start/begin prepping....


Ok, now you're on their list to watch. I wouldn't do too much more, or the next thing you know you'll be on the NO FLY LIST.


----------



## Dinah (Sep 22, 2014)

Its my nature to want to help. My siblings think this is me being bossy...lol. So I try not to give them advice as it only falls on hard heads and deaf ears. When it comes naturally into a converstion I do talk to anyone who is receptive about prepping for emergencies. One day last week I mentioned picking up some beanie-weanies that were on sale to keep in my emergency car kit. 
That opened a door and I was surprised to learn this girl at work wanted desperately to learn about prepping and personal safety for her family. I did not go into detail of my own plans and preps. Besides .. I am a noob... no one would take me too seriously.


----------



## Survival223 (Jan 2, 2013)

I just came out of the closet after lurking for over a year to the whole prepperfourms group lol! Its funny my Wife and I were with another couple and traveling and my friend saw a bill board and asked me what prepper supplies were. I just assumed he knew but he didn't! I spent the next two hours teaching him about it!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Come SHTF..if your neighbors are not prepped and you are.... be prepared to kill them or leave the area...

if you are in a neighborhood with houses that are near each other..they will smell the food and see you getting rid of trash or burning stuff.... 

they will tell the AUTHORITIES and or the BAD guys..

Because like some of you..your neighbors will do anything to protect "ME AND MINE" and that includes killing you and your family.

You can take care of it now..tell them you prep, suggest to the they do the same...make them understand that if they do not do it now....you will not be able to help them later..

If you are in one of THOSE places.... make sure you get out as fast as possible....


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I don't tell people I'm a prepper. Wonder if a rack with eight large blue barrels is an indication that I am though. Or a shipping container with solar panels covering the roof is an indication.
Definitely not ashamed of being a prepper & have helped locals with preps, especially rain collection systems. What I prep I don't keep a secret either. Its quantity I don't tell.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I would recommend reading The Jakarta Pandemic by Steven Konkoly

there are some scenes where neighbors came to his door and also strangers...


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

paraquack said:


> Ok, now you're on their list to watch. I wouldn't do too much more, or the next thing you know you'll be on the NO FLY LIST.


LOL - I figured since I vote conservative, attend Tea Party events, retired vet, active in church, and ago to the shooting range often already put me on the NO FLY list.


----------



## NoobMom (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm not telling anyone and no one would expect me to prep...


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

I don't talk about prepping with any one outside family.
I am just too concerned that if I try to get my neighbors on board they would just let it go in one ear and out the other. Then when things got really bad I would have a line of hungry neighbors trying to use me as the local food pantry.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

PLEASE - can we move past the NEIGHBOR thing...

think about the - - - 

Clerk at the store "I am buying some soup/chicken/etc to add to my emergency supplies. I bet you have some extra food put away with your "store name " discount."

Bank Teller - "Ya I need some cash to resupply some of my food emergency items. Do you have anything put away?"

Garage Guy "I am surprised people worry about having a spare tire but never think to have spare food. Crazy huh?"

Cop - "I was speeding over to "store name" they have a sale on canned chicken and I need to restock some emergency supplies. I bet you cops keep extra supplies"


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

People will laugh and call you crazy. Then come try to kill you for you stuff when SHTF. So stay quiet unless it is someone who you really need/want on your team. And for the most part, I think it is pretty obvious who might be open to prepping and who are not. I never been wrong so far.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

mcangus said:


> People will laugh and call you crazy. Then come try to kill you for you stuff when SHTF. So stay quiet unless it is someone who you really need/want on your team. And *for the most part, I think it is pretty obvious who might be open to prepping and who are not*. I never been wrong so far.


YA because the store clerk knows your home address and is a killer. The bank teller ya they have your address..and I bet they are making plans to take notes of all the PREPPERS..

People laugh and call me crazy for being a Follower of Jesus Christ..knowing that I am a prepper is not going to make them SNAP.

and when you say "I think it is pretty obvious who might be open to prepping and who are not" is there like some sort of pre-prepper secret handshake or something like that...

The vast majority of Americans have seen one of the prepper shows, know a prepper, or in some manner have some type of contact or knowledge of prepping...which is wonderful... and many KNOW - they better NOT show up at a preppers house after SHTF unless they are invited

Talking to folks just lets them know its not just the crazy people on TV...

My influence has helped at least 3 families start getting ready


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Which closet the hall closet or the broom closet? it makes a difference you now. As far as coming out of the closet metaphorically as in telling somebody I'm a prepper or dropping can't miss hints. It's the individual preppers judgment call to make. I have a tendency to err on the side of caution. 

So don't look for me to bring the topic up, however if somebody else brings the topic up I might offer a couple of obvious (to preppers) suggestions and leave it at that. I think sharing knowledge is okay, sharing the specifics could (not saying it would) compromise your efforts.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

*Maine-Marine wrote: "My influence has helped at least 3 families start getting ready".*

Well good for you. There are a lot of us that just don't want to discuss it with strangers.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

ntxwheels said:


> Well good for you. There are a lot of us that just don't want to discuss it with strangers.


Why thanks you. Now if we could just get more people on board with prepping... Like many things in life..unless somebody takes some time to talk to you about it...you might never get started.

I hope you " don't want to discuss it with strangers" people are the minority..because you really are doing a disservice... the more preppers the better off we all will be...


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Why thanks you. Now if we could just get more people on board with prepping... Like many things in life..unless somebody takes some time to talk to you about it...you might never get started.
> 
> I hope you " don't want to discuss it with strangers" people are the minority..because you really are doing a disservice... the more preppers the better off we all will be...


And another way to look at it; If people are too stupid or uninformed to prepare, it's probably just as well. Easy way to clean the gene pool.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Thought Lance was back for a second there.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

ntxwheels said:


> And another way to look at it; If people are too stupid or uninformed to prepare, it's probably just as well. Easy way to clean the gene pool.


Never underestimate the power of stupid people in large groups.

We will suffer at the hands of those stupid and uninformed people before they are "cleansed".
The more that prepare, the fewer we have to contend with.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> the more preppers the better off we all will be...


Excellent point!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

All good points but as a realist I'll use the analogy, "Pushing Water Uphill with a Fork" to describe getting some people to start the process of being prepared. It just ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not in the closet. No sign in the front yard either. Anyone that knows me has figure it out. Those that I care what they think are on the team.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

ntxwheels said:


> And another way to look at it; If people are too stupid or uninformed to prepare, it's probably just as well. Easy way to clean the gene pool.


Stupid is different then ignorant or uninformed... Uninformed would mean NOBODY informed them... I now refer back to other posts....


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Slippy said:


> All good points but as a realist I'll use the analogy, "Pushing Water Uphill with a Fork" to describe getting some people to start the process of being prepared. It just ain't gonna happen.


BS...you prep, I prep, lots of people prep...why and how did they start...who or what got them going...

BUT - you folks keep telling yourself you are special and there is not NEED to bother yourself with maybe looking crazy and actually trying to help people to start prepping.... If you are so self centered that you refuse to see the results of doing nothing...I think you wioll end up being surrounded by the unprepared who will outnumber and out gun you...


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> Stupid is different then ignorant or uninformed... Uninformed would mean NOBODY informed them... I now refer back to other posts....


Since when does anyone need to be informed to be more self-reliant? And even if they did, just about everyone saw the aftermath of Katrina on the news. How much more informed do people need to be?


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> BUT - you folks keep telling yourself you are special and there is not NEED to bother yourself with maybe looking crazy and actually trying to help people to start prepping.... If you are so self centered that you refuse to see the results of doing nothing...I think you will end up being surrounded by the unprepared who will outnumber and out gun you...


I look at it like religion. I'm willing to talk to you about it, but I'm not going to shovel it down your throat if you didn't ask. I don't feel crazy, I just don't see the need to push my ideas on anyone else. Is that self centered? Okay.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

it is like a double edged sword..... 

The more people that prep the better it is for everybody
but, we can not help anybody because they might show up at our house and kill us


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> I look at it like religion. I'm willing to talk to you about it, but I'm not going to shovel it down your throat if you didn't ask. I don't feel crazy, I just don't see the need to push my ideas on anyone else. Is that self centered? Okay.


nobody can force prepping or religion down your throat. However if you really feel that something is important our true you will tell others...

Mentioning having extra food is far from forcing it on people.... It is like some of you think you have to go around to all your next door neighbors and give them at list of your supplies and force them to listen to you tell them about the best defensive shotgun to have.

Really...Do you so lack comprehension that you do not see that the more that prep the better we all are..and that unless somebody tells them or hints or suggests they will never get started...


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I just re-read my opening post to make sure I did not lead anyone astray.
I suppose it could have been taken differently.

My intent was to see how y'all felt about taking advantage of a state, county, city emphasis to talk about items, issues and needs to prepare while the awareness is at a peak.
More people prepping the better many things would be... in my mind. 

I never intended anyone to let down their defenses. Reveal their caches, or share their mini-WalMarts in the basement. ;-)
I will help people who need it but trust me, I've been called all sorts of names by able-bodied people looking for money, etc. and turned them down.

But while the seasonal announcements on the radio and billboards are out let's tell people its a good idea.
I don't like playing mental chess games to see if someone wants to prep. Yet, as a bald oriental guy in a silk robe once said, "When the pupil is ready the teacher will appear."
I take that to mean for some people it is just a matter of timing or necessity.
Someone's receptors may be alert at the check-out counter as you flip through that pages of a hurricane prep guide offered by a local tv station. Great time to share some thoughts on a rocket stove. Amounts or water needed per person, extra meds, etc.

Preppers do not owe the community anything. Prepping takes common sense living and living simply. 
Some folks may be receptive when the first blizzard is on the way. 
I heard an earthquake occurred in the midwest today. Great opportunity to bring up lack of water and providing for the family.
Some folks don't know what they don't know. in a moment of curiosity a new prepper may be gained.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Well said buddy!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

sparkyprep said:


> Since when does anyone need to be informed to be more self-reliant? And even if they did, just about everyone saw the aftermath of Katrina on the news. How much more informed do people need to be?


Your right...People do not need to be any more informed then they already are! Hey I am good to go..I got me and mine taken care of... I got me cases of wheat, rice, beans and lots of ammo...

What benefit is it to me to talk to the bank teller, store clerk, or post office lady


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Try as you might, you can't fix stupid. There is always hope though!


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I think prepping has several different levels. Do you want to be known as the doomsday guy, or the natural disaster prepared guy. Or the gray man about it all.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Jeep said:


> I think prepping has several different levels. Do you want to be known as the doomsday guy, or the natural disaster prepared guy. Or the gray man about it all.


Layers or levels


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm surrounded by people who would be either a severe liability come shtf or an active threat. I think I'll stick with door #3 until reinforcements show up.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I do not actively promote being a prepper or self-sufficient, but I do not hide it either. If somebody asks me if I am a "prepper", I usually answer something like "Not in current meaning of the word, but I do have supplies put back and have honed several self-sufficiency skills. Is there something specific you are curious about?"

I am also a Lutheran and heterosexual. And even though I think those traits are the right way to go through life (just as with prepping), I do not promote those either.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Inor said:


> I do not actively promote being a prepper or self-sufficient, but I do not hide it either. If somebody asks me if I am a "prepper", I usually answer something like "Not in current meaning of the word, but I do have supplies put back and have honed several self-sufficiency skills. Is there something specific you are curious about?"
> 
> I am also a Lutheran and heterosexual. And even though I think those traits are the right way to go through life (just as with prepping), I do not promote those either.


This. Of course I possess the comprehension to realize that the more people prepping the better. I'll leave the pamphlets attached to windshield wipers thing to others.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I have yet to admit to this forum that I'm a prepper. Not that I am a prepper. But if I was, I wouldn't tell anyone. Really.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

As someone else here said, I live in too small of a town. Our inner most circle is very small and private. Everyone in this town has grown up with the same background. Hunting, fishing, camping, gardening, home cooked food and canning.
If, after all that education they are lacking, it's thier own fault.
We do pass on our thoughts if the conversation comes up concerning self reliance.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

I for one care what happens to my fellow man/woman. in our society unfortunately people have been conditioned to live for today and expect things will just work out for their benefit tomorrow. we all know that isn't going to happen. eventually something will happen and they will be helpless to get out of the hole they are in. some times out of stupidity but for most of the people I see, illness has caused the crisis. 

I do not think telling people to prepare themselves is going to compromise your safety or revile you're a prepper. Instead it may get them to think further ahead than the next day or two and prepare a little bit. 
I talk to all of my patients, friends and family. hasn't hurt me a bit. 
this past week I used the arctic storm as a reason to prep. I would tell my patients that I was concerned that this storm coming would cause the roads to become dangerous for driving and cause power outages. I asked every patient to make sure they had enough food in the house to last at least the next week, including things that did not need to be cooked. I asked them to get their batteries checked on their flashlights and keep them handy. Helped them to get more blankets out of storage, hauled fire wood into the houses of several that could not. made sure everyone had bottled water to last a week for each person and animal in the home. these are not hard things to do but sometimes forgotten until its to late. by doing simple teaching like this everytime something happens aren't we teaching people the basics of prepping? 
pay attention to what is going on around you, and then prepare for what could happen. be ready to deal with what happens


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I don't think real preppers should be in the closet to start with. Not 1 in a thousand of the public know what real prepping is about. As much as I hate to admit it, I think that Doomsday Preppers isn't as bad as you all may say. At least people are hearing the word prepper. Given that to many of us some of these people are either a little underprepared or a little overboard. That makes me glad that there are forums where people can go to get some real info. Why can't we criticize them for what we would call crazy preps? Because when it comes down to it, none of us knows just what form shtf will take. And in certain situations it can be more than one thing at a time. It hurts to admit that these uber preppers may be right. I know that I use the show simply as a place where I may learn something or get a hint to a thing I hadn't thought of.


----------



## NZKiwi (Nov 11, 2014)

Is there a difference from hoarding and prepping?


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Yes. But the difference resides inside each person. Preppers are like me, organized, and hoarders are like the wife, a hot mess


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> You can stay but still worried about you being a closet prepper. :shock:


This made me think of Hawk telling me I needed to come out of the closet. :-o

I admit I don't talk about my preps or about being prepared to people. Then again I tend avoid talking to people period. I tried to talk to my mom about it and turns out she's a sheep and I won't be able to change her way of thinking but I'll keep talking to her about it. My husband and his family think I'm nuts. I guess I think that most people would think I'm nuts if I try to talk to them about it. If they had any sense at all, read the news and see where the world is headed they could do like I did and just start researching. That's how I ended up here. I also don't consider myself any kind of expert being a newbie myself so I'm probably the last person to teach anybody anything.

Now if anybody were to approach me or ask me about it I would be more than happy to share what knowledge I do have with them. I wouldn't tell them or show them my preps but I could definitely help them get started and push them in the right direction and that I would happily do.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

NZKiwi said:


> Is there a difference from hoarding and prepping?


I believe there is a big difference. Purpose.
Hoarders just have stuff for no defined reason or event.
Preppers are organized, efficient, and skilled.

Preppers will not have six toaster ovens and eight blenders simply because they were on sale.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I have no interest in standing in line for handouts after a disaster when FEMA finally shows up. One thing is for certain, the only person you can rely on is yourself.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> One thing is for certain, the only person you can rely on is yourself.


I've learned this the hard way!


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

BagLady said:


> As someone else here said, I live in too small of a town. Our inner most circle is very small and private. Everyone in this town has grown up with the same background. Hunting, fishing, camping, gardening, home cooked food and canning.
> If, after all that education they are lacking, it's thier own fault.
> We do pass on our thoughts if the conversation comes up concerning self reliance.


You make an important point.
Rural folks are more able and capable to take care of themselves than urban/suburban folks.
Prepping awareness is unnecessary in an rural setting.
City folks... Well there are lots of distractions from taking responsibility for one's self.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Where I work most of my coworkers know my project this year is building my storm cellar, which they jokingly call my "bunker". Sometimes people ask if I am a prepper. I generally say I like having some things stored away just in case things turn bad. 
I generally don't like the label "prepper" although this site is the exception, because I know you all understand the true meaning. The show Doomday Prepper IMO has soured a lot of people away, and unfairly labeled anyone calling themselves preppers as loons.
In response to the OP, yes, I agree the more people who have prepared for a disaster, either local or large scale the better it is for everyone. I will try to help anyone who is seeking help in such matters.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

NZKiwi said:


> Is there a difference from hoarding and prepping?


The difference is the heart attitude and mindset...

a hoarder will get and hold onto stuff even if there is not a good reason to have it and even if they have too many

A prepper is putting things away to prepare for an event plus a little and will have some extras but chances are they are not going to have 20 can openers.

A prepper will know what they have and can get to it and is pretty organized

a hoarder has things everywhere and much of it is hard to find and may even be ruined over time

A prepper does it because they want to take care of their family

a hoarder does it because they can not do any else but hold things


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I live in a small rural town, but there are allot of people from the larger cities that have moved here, and we do have the loafers, druggies, and parasites that have moved here too. 

I NEVER use the title "Prepper" when talking about myself. Thanks to some of the TV shows if you tell someone you are a prepper they think you are some kind of paranoid nut job who will start shooting them if something bad happens. I simply talk about how my grandparents used to have canned food stored on shelves in the basement that would last them for a year and a smokehouse full of meat. I mention that back then they could get snowed in for a month or two, and food could be a problem. I also say that maybe it wouldn't be a bad idea to do that now and then point out some of the places that were hit by hurricanes and how bad of shape some of the people were. Also I throw the economic factors. Last year tens of thousands of cattle were lost because of Winter storms. There is a virus hitting domestic hogs and killing a large percentage of them. The price of meat is rising sharply. It might be a good idea to stock up now.

Then we have firearms. I do not talk to anyone about how many and what kind of firearms I have. Naturally there are some who are going to get a fair idea of that, like relatives that go shooting with you or your neighbors who may see you loading gun cases in your car to go shooting, but generally, most people have no idea. I do not wear things like NRA hats, wear firearm manufacturer's T-shirts, or have 2nd amendment bumper stickers on my car. I really don't want to advertise to everyone that I might have more then a few firearms in my house.

Finally, telling others about being a "prepper". I would not tell people I hardly knew that I kept $10,000 in cash in my house for emergencies, if I did (I don't). If a SHTF situation, people who were short on food or did not have the means to properly defend their family would be much more tempted to try to rob you of that then they would of any cash they might think you have. Having extra food stored being a good idea is not some kind of secret that only a few people are aware of. There have been natural disasters here in the U.S., and there are public service messages. Personally I never talk to anyone that I don't know well about having any more then a couple of weeks to a month of food, give them my reasoning, and if they have a lick of sense they will quickly realize that it is probably a good idea to have allot more. There are others who no matter how much you tell them, they will ignore you, and there are others who believe that the "government" will be there the next day to take care of them, and if it isn't, they will just take what they need from those who are "rich enough" to have stored up supplies, so in their minds, it is okay to take it from them.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I never refer to myself as prepper. I am prepared for emergencies. That is what I talk to people about, being prepared. What if there is a blizzard and you can't leave your house for 5 days? What if the power goes out for a few days/week, what will you do? What if there is a fire or flood approaching your home, do you have a bag ready, do you know where important documents are? Do you keep emergency supplies in your car so if you are stuck in traffic or you slide off the road do you have what you need? That is how I approach the topic with people. All of the above things have happened to me during my life so being able to tell them about the experience helps. 

A few years ago I made emergency car bags for people as Christmas gifts. Two of them were used that winter, now they keep the bag stocked and have told friends about their experience and a few of them have car bags.

Helping people prepare for an emergency is what we should be doing. We have the knowledge and should share it. I am not saying to run out and yell I am a prepper so you should be too! Or, I have enough food and water for the family for 6 months and a cache of weapons that would supply a small army, just help people learn to be prepared.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Auntie said:


> A few years ago I made emergency car bags for people as Christmas gifts. Two of them were used that winter, now they keep the bag stocked and have told friends about their experience and a few of them have car bags.


I've seen a couple posts now where people said they've made and given these as gifts. I am seriously considering doing that this year as gifts. I think it's a great idea. Not to derail the topic but could you give me an idea of what all you put in the bag and about what it cost you per bag? It cost me a small fortune to fill my bag and I doubt I'd put all the same items in the ones that were gifts. If I did I sure wouldn't be able to afford to give very many as gifts. I think they'd have to be more like "starter" bags with just bare necessities in them. Thanks!


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Coffee can (empty), candles, matches, wet wipes, hand warmers, emergency blankets (the ones in the little bag they look like aluminium), flare, water (3 per person), instant coffee, hot chocolate, honey sticks, granola bars, coffee mug (not flammable), sugar, creamer, small ice scrapper, battery operated light with battery not installed, book (not a doom and gloom), coloring books and markers, vac sealed marshmallows (if they have children), glow sticks, a handful of napkins in a ziplock bag, 6 grocery store bags, hard candies, small note book and pen. A list of instructions (ie the candle goes in the coffee can) and things to do and not do. 

The cost depends on things like garage sale books vs barnes and noble books, the sugars and creamers were free that I had picked up in various places. I bought a big jar/can of instant coffee and hot chocolate then vac sealed in individual sizes.

It was just basic stuff that would help them if they were stuck not a bug out bag. I did that from memory so I might have missed something I put in there and don't have the instruction sheet anymore.

oh and a small pair of dollar store scissors


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Climate makes a difference in the bag. Basically same as your get home bag. Ideal bag would be the size of a school backpack. Cheap LED flashlight like from the dollar store. Emergency space blanket. Bottle of water, small canteen, etc. If you can find some baby food jars get some candle & break them up, center the wick to the middle of the jar, melt the wax, & pour it in the jar. Makes a stable candle for light & heat. And don't forget the Bic lighter. Those low cost items are a good start for a bag.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Ziplock bag with TP is also a good item.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

You can purchase first aid kits at Walmart starting at $5.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

The reason you want the items in a backpack is if something happens the person must decide to stay with the vehicle or try to make it somewhere.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks Auntie and Hawk, great ideas!


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

If you want to advance the bags alittle a cheap hatchet from Walmart. Can cut firewood, branches for under tires if stuck in snow or ice, & for protection.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I would approach this from a "task" perspective.

Task: Signaling
A piece of white cloth (pop your hood and tape the cloth to it so people will know you need help)
A couple of road flares
A reflective triangle or 2

Task: Emergency Provisions (In case you're stuck somewhere for a day or so)
4 x 1 liter bottle of water (can be used for more than drinking)
a few food bars (optional)

Task: First Aid (In case you are involved in or are first on the scene of an accident)
A Israeli Bandage
a couple rolls of gauze and maybe a few ab pads
A Sam-type Splint, a couple of Ace bandages, and a triangular bandage/sling
A roll of 1" medical tape
A small roll of good duct tape
A tube of superglue
A decent pair of scissors

Task: General stuff you might need
A flashlight and extra batteries
A small knife
A mylar "space blanket"

An inexpensive bag to hold it all

I'm guessing all this would cost $50-$70.

You could scrimp a little in the first aid category, but the idea is to stop yourself or someone else from bleeding out before professional help arrives. If you need to reduce the cost, remove the Sam splint, one of the ace bandages, and the triangular bandage first. The small knife could be a cheap disposable scalpel. You could possibly eliminate the scissors. You might be able to get the price down to somewhere around $30. If you have friends that aren't worth $30, don't get them anything.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

For the jar candles, I've used the 4oz jars yeast comes in. But if you are going to do several of these you can get the small 3 or 4oz jelly jars. Wick material you can purchase at most hobby stores. And wax is just paraffin which you can buy at Walmart.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Auntie started a new thread so we could quit hijacking this one . Take these great suggestions and copy them here: http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-talk/11966-basic-car-bags-gifts.html


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

My apologies to CWOLDOJAX for hijacking the thread.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

I think it was more my fault so I apologize as well!


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I learned something too.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

It was my fault. Blame it on me. But I'm not apologizing.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

People keep lots of spare things already. Spare shovels spare batteries spare tires. Spare food? Spare water? Spare supplies? Its just what seems natural to me. No, im a prepper and i do mention it to people. I talk about having 3 days to a weeks worth of spare food. Stock piling ammo if they shoot and havimg water filters etc. Most people think 3 to 5 days of food makes sense - at least those i talk too. Storing 2000 rounds for their hunting rifle? They mock that. So i keep it basic. Dont tell what i have beyond short term and dont talk long term plans period. I have yet to meet in person another prepper who believe in being ready for the long term like i do.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> Maybe you should try a little tiny fraction of a percentage to be a little nicer and make "friends" and develop a line of ucommunication....either that or move....
> 
> I have a hard time believing a neighbor "demanded" that you plow their driveway
> 
> From your post..it is time for you to move...come SHTF - your neighbors are going to kill you... You must have made the mistake of poor opsec and pissing off your neighbors..yep time for you to leave..you need to start over..or plan on killing all your neighbors on day 2 of SHTF


You just don't know the south. He is right. A 500 pound murderous ******* sow said right in front of me "I don't care! (White fergusons) if I run out of something? I know where my neighbor lives!" And all I thought was "good. We will be rid of one more stupid check sucking sow"
The real reason to leave the south is what toast they are. Home invasions already going on and much of the "we trashy and proud!" Nasty hill neekers are way over already. Too ignorant on purpose to notice the un mapped and bagged them years ago.


----------



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> Many of you know I live in Florida and I am relatively new to "prepping."
> Prepping for me is becoming an avenue to self-reliance.
> 
> Once in a while I visit the FEMA website (Home | Ready.gov) and realize that it is not really a bad place for someone to start/begin prepping.
> ...


First, I agree with you on using FEMA as an asset rather than consider them an enemy. They do make difference, but I will admit they could be more efficient to be more effective overall. Many agencies have resources for any citizen to become better prepared for natural disasters. The American Red Cross included; Disaster Preparedness Plan. It would be best to publicly identify with these agencies rather than the TV image...

To the point about "coming out of the closet", I think the Preparedness movement should undergo a "rebranding" as the pop culture has taken control of the perception of "Preppers". Because of this misperception, I do not refer to myself as a "Prepper" nor do I refer to others with this moniker. Instead, I use the term "Readiness" when openly referring to my Preparedness/Operations Plan; Readiness-minded, Readiness Plan, etc. Yes, it is just a change in words, but it gives me a chance to explain why I am different from those Bozos on TV. Of course, this topic only comes up with those I trust. So far, it comes across as being more safety-minded rather than preparing for an onslaught of zombies...


----------

